# 2 Guns - 11/19/13 on Blu-ray/DVD/Digital Download



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ACADEMY AWARD® WINNER DENZEL WASHINGTON AND MARK WAHLBERG LEAD AN ALL-STAR CAST IN THE EXPLOSIVE ACTION HIT
2 GUNS

BE THE FIRST TO OWN IT ON DIGITAL HD NOVEMBER 5, 2013

AND BRING HOME THE BLU-RAY COMBO PACK INCLUDING BLU-RAY, DVD &

DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

NOVEMBER 19, 2013

NOW MOVIE FANS CAN WATCH 2 GUNS ANYWHERE, ON ANY DEVICE

Universal City, California, September 24, 2013— Denzel Washington (Safe House, Flight) and Mark Wahlberg (Contraband, Ted) star in 2 Guns, an adrenaline-fueled picture that tracks two operatives from competing bureaus who must team up for their mutual benefit and survival. 2 Guns will be available on Digital HD starting November 5, 2013, two weeks before it’s available on store shelves. Fans can own the movie on Blu-ray™ and DVD as well as rent it On Demand starting November 19, 2013, from Universal Studios Home Entertainment.

When an attempt to take down a drug cartel blows up in their faces, two undercover operatives are forced to go on the run together, though neither knows that the other is a federal agent. Suddenly, everyone on both sides of the law wants them dead, and their only hope is to trust each other. Filled with non-stop action and suspense, critics are raving “Washington and Wahlberg are at their very best” (Pete Hammond, Movieline).

Also featuring Paula Patton (Mission Impossible-Ghost Protocol, Baggage Claim), Fred Ward (Sweet Home Alabama, Tremors), James Marsden (X-men series, The Butler), Bill Paxton (Apollo 13, “Big Love”), Andrew Cosby (“Eureka”), and Edward James Olmos (“Battlestar Galactica,” Blade Runner), 2 Guns will take you on one highly charged thrill ride.

The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes a Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD with UltraViolet.

· Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound.

· DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.

· DIGITAL HD with Ultraviolet lets fans watch movies anywhere, on any device. Users can instantly stream or download movies to watch on iPad®, iPhone®, Android™, smart TVs, connected Blu-ray players, game consoles, and more.

EXCLUSIVE BLU-RAY™COMBO PACK BONUS FEATURES:

THE GOOD, THE BAD AND THE SEXY: Denzel Washington, Mark Wahlberg, Paula Patton, Bill Paxton, Edward James Olmos and James Marsden talk about what it was like to play their characters.
FINDING THE VIBE: This featurette reveals how the rich world of 2 Guns was brought to life.
LIVING DANGEROUSLY: Crash, smash and detonate alongside Hollywood’s best stuntmen and coordinators, as we watch the filming of 2 Guns’ action.

BLU-RAY™ AND DVD BONUS FEATURES:

· DELETED AND EXTENDED SCENES

· UNDERCOVER AND INTO ACTION: Find out how the writing styles of graphic novelist Steven Grant and screenwriter Blake Masters merged to create one of the year’s most original scripts.

· FEATURE COMMENTARY with Director Baltasar Kormákur and Producer Adam Siegel.

CAST AND FILMMAKERS:

Cast: Denzel Washington, Mark Wahlberg, Paula Patton, Bill Paxton, James Marsden, Fred Ward and Edward James Olmos

Directed by: Baltasar Kormákur

Screenplay by: Blake Masters

Based on BOOM! Studios Graphic Novels by: Steven Grant

Producers: Marc Platt, Randall Emmett, Norton Herrick, Adam Siegel, George Furla, Ross Richie and Andrew Cosby

Executive Producers: Brandt Andersen, Motaz M. Nabulsi, Joshua Skurla, Jeffrey Stott, and Mark Damon

Editor: Michael Tronick, ACE

Production Designer: Beth Mickle

Costume Designer: Laura Jean Shannonf

Director of Photography: Oliver Wood

Music by: Clinton Shorter



TECHNICAL INFORMATION – BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK:

Street Date: November 19, 2013

Copyright: 2013 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Number: 61124724 (US)

Running time: 1 Hour and 50 Minutes

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 2.40:1

Rating: R for violence throughout, language and brief nudity

Languages/Subtitles: English, Spanish and French

Sound: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/DVS Dolby Digital 2.0 (English), DTS Digital Surround 5.1 (Spanish), DTS Digital Surround 5.1 (Canadian)



TECHNICAL INFORMATION – DVD:

Street Date: November 19, 2013

Copyright: 2013 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Number: 61124722 (US)

Running time: 1 Hour and 50 Minutes

Layers: Dual Layer

Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic 2.40:1

Rating: R for violence throughout, language and brief nudity

Languages/Subtitles: English, Spanish and French

Sound: Dolby Digital 5.1 (English), Dolby Digital 5.1 (Spanish), Dolby Digital 5.1 (Canadian)


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

This was a surprisingly good movie that I think most of the members here would enjoy. I don’t think the critics received it all that well and who knows how the A/V will turn out but it is definitely worth a rental.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Was there a review on this movie done on this forum earlier? I did a search but with the words "2 Guns", I got a lot of responses but nothing for the actual review of the movie. I did search online in yahoo for reviews but it wasn't favorable. As was mentioned by infrasonic, worse case a good rental?? I do wish there was a review here. If it is here, please show me the link to the thread. Apologies for asking. Just can't find it.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Most of the reviews here are for the Blu-Rays, you'll have to wait another month


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Was there a review on this movie done on this forum earlier? I did a search but with the words "2 Guns", I got a lot of responses but nothing for the actual review of the movie. I did search online in yahoo for reviews but it wasn't favorable. As was mentioned by infrasonic, worse case a good rental?? I do wish there was a review here. If it is here, please show me the link to the thread. Apologies for asking. Just can't find it.



Yeah. No theatrical review for this movie on here. But it was a lot of fun. I'll be sure to try and review it here for you guys


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I thought maybe a DVD review but I can wait for the blu ray dvd review. The yahoo reviews were not so kind so it will be interesting to see what you guys thought.


----------

